# 46 Samsung LCD LN-R469D Black Screen



## Bendi999 (Mar 17, 2010)

I am not very good when it comes to, well anything with electricity running through it. A friend of my family has just lost her husband in a car crash and her Samsung 46 LCD LN-R469D has decided to stop working (Off course the warranty ran out a few months ago). Other then changing out the bulb on my LG DLP, I really have no experience with this kind of stuff. Can anyone help? 

The Audio seems to work fine, but the screen is black. The screen is lit black, just no picture. I was hoping that is was similar to my TV and just had to change the bulb, but I don’t see any access panel, other then taking off the entire back cover, which I didn’t want to do unless I knew what I was looking for. I have seen similar complaints on other forums, but those were intermittent problems, hers is consistently black, but like I said lit black and the audio works fine. I have unplugged it, changed around the input cables, basically all the normal things, but nothing has changed.


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ¥Angie-chan¥ (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello, don't worry on replacing the lamp by yourself, it is really easy to do, and its cheaper instead of going to a service center... There are lots of videos on you tube on how you can replace the lamp, unfortunately you should have to replace the lamp by taking off the whole back off. But nothing will happen to it. Here is the link on how you can locate and replace the lamp: 
YouTube - How to replace the lamp on you DLP Television
hope this will help you a little...
If you still want to go ahead and replace the lamp, theres a website were you can buy cheap and philips lamps:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

surely


> The screen is *lit *black, just no picture.


 would mean that the lamp is OK but the decoding circuits / display processing circuits aren't working ??


----------

